# Anyone else with inaccurate Acceptance Rate?



## UberHund (Jan 8, 2017)

I accepted all pings today and this is what is shown in my total earnings page (on a web browser), all numbers should be today's only because I used Instant Pay yesterday:

10
COMPLETED TRIPS
6h 7m
ONLINE HOURS
92%
ACCEPTANCE RATE
0
DRIVER CANCELLATIONS
It was correct earlier in the day when it showed 100%. I did not use Destination Filter at all, but I did go offline/online quite a few times when re-positioning. 1 trip was for UberEats.

It's disconcerting because some promotions require meeting certain weekly acceptance rates and we have no way of referring to any logs of these "non-accepted" pings.

10/11 = 90.9% (if I did not accept one trip)
10/12 = 83.3% (if I did not accept two trips)
How'd they come up with 92%?

The prior 15 trips (Tuesday & Wednesday) I had 100% acceptance.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Acceptance rate does not matter. Even with incentives you need to only hit 90 percent.

If your acceptance rate is too high it's an indication you are taking those pings 15 minutes or more away or taking non surge pings in a surge.

Sometimes my acceptance rate drops because a ride request doesn't pop up on my screen. Not much you can do. I have found turning off WiFi helps that happen less


----------



## UberHund (Jan 8, 2017)

I keep forgetting to turn off the WiFi....I will try that.
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My acceptance rate is around 80%, I think because the area where I live is not very big / densely populated compared to some markets....So I get a lot of 10+ minute pings that I have to ignore, even when I think I am safely buried downtown. Will I get punished?

Also: if I am on a trip and I ignore requests, does that go against my acceptance rate? Yesterday morning I was on my last trip before I had to go offline (to get to work) and three, yes three, requests came in that I had to ignore. I am tempted next time to accept the first one, then cancel it since my cancellation rate is only 2%.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Will I get punished


No punishment for ignoring pings. Worst case they put you in a timeout for 2 minutes and send an email.

Ignore both. They got sued for deactivating drivers with low acceptance rates.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Acceptance rate has been messed up today. This morning my acceptance rate dipped down from 93% last night to 88% this morning and now it is up to 94%. But the thing is... I didn't do any rides during that time period where it has been fluctuating. Also, my cancellation rate magically changed to 0%.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Uber is going to have to be flexible if they keep their prices this low because they have to expect drivers to be more picky.


----------



## NYCTLC (Mar 23, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> No punishment for ignoring pings. Worst case they put you in a timeout for 2 minutes and send an email.
> 
> Ignore both. They got sued for deactivating drivers with low acceptance rates.


Can you elaborate more on this. I keep getting Lyft line requests and I want to cancel it. But I am afraid to possibly they may deactivate me


----------



## Agarcia578 (May 25, 2016)

It's happened to me too over the last week or so. I was at ~78% with 0% cancellation. I drove around 15 rides and it jumped to 100% with 11% cancellations! I only cancelled one ride and rarely cancel trips. I also skipped 4 rides and my acceptance rate improved. Something is acting up with their % ratings for both acceptance and cancellations. Having 11% cancel rating after only 1 cancellation on my part means something must be off.


----------

